# Formater Clé USB pour Mac et PC



## Magali7413 (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà au travail j'ai un IMac (Snow Leopard 10.6.2) et chez moi un PC (Vista). Je possède une clé USB de 8Go que je souhaite formater, seulement voilà, je voudrais pouvoir, après l'avoir formater, utiliser cette clé de Mac vers PC et Inversement. Je sais que formater en NFTS ne fonctionnerait pas sous Mac et que FAT32 est reconnu des deux. J'ai donc formaté ma clé en FAT32, cependant j'ai essayé de mettre des fichiers sur ma clé USB, les fichiers "légers" (plus de 1Go) passe, cependant j'ai essayé de mettre un fichier de 7,22Go et le message suivant est apparu : "Impossible de terminer lopération car une erreur inattendue sest produite (code derreur 0).". Pourtant ma clé fait 8Go, je ne comprends pas.

Je souhaiterai pouvoir utiliser les 8Go de mémoire de ma clé USB, comment faire, j'ai essayé des tas de choses en vain...

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2010)

le format FAT32 n'accepte pas les fichiers de plus de 4 Go


----------



## Magali7413 (19 Février 2010)

D'accord, ça j'en avait entendu parler, mais ça ne m'aide pas vraiment. Comment puis-je faire pour pouvoir transférer des fichiers de plus de 4Go?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2010)

Magali7413 a dit:


> D'accord, ça j'en avait entendu parler, mais ça ne m'aide pas vraiment. Comment puis-je faire pour pouvoir transférer des fichiers de plus de 4Go?




Tous les moyens sont indiqués ici, et c'est un topic unique, donc, je ferme celui ci !


----------

